# 622x15 vs. 622x13 tires and rims



## Wolfman

I haven't seen this covered in great detail before, so thought I could get some good info... Basically, like many of us, I've been baffled by tire/rim sizes and want to get to the bottom of it.

622x15 vs. 622x13: is there a difference? What does that stand for? Aren't they both 700c around?

I just got a new set of Veloflex Pave's, and in the insert in the box, it says "Use on ETRO 622 x 13 wheels ONLY." I tried to mount them on my new DT Swiss 1.1's (that actually say 622 x 15 on the rim label), and Could. Not. Do. It. Not talking about, "Hey, they just need to stretch a bit.", either...

Took my used Schwalbe Ultremo's from my Velocity Aerohead's and they went on without a problem. What gives?

Also: compatiblity list...

622x13 - Veloflex, Velocity, others?
622x15 - DT Swiss, Schwalbe, Vredestein, Vittoria, others?


----------



## JCavilia

*The Bible*

Read all about it

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------

